

How we got our Stripe account back - akhatri_aus
https://ultimatemember.com/got-stripe-account-back/

======
gordjw
How can you say you'd recommend them, when the only way you got any real
support was via public shaming?

And for the account to be closed based on multi country logins, without any
kind of verification with you, is absolutely insane.

~~~
nissehulth
Agree. It seems obvious that Stripe does not care much about their merchants.
This is the same kind of behavior that has given Paypal a bad reputation.

